
Ask HN: Open-source mixpanel? - mygo
I&#x27;ve been looking for an open-source mixpanel.<p>I&#x27;ve ran into Eventhub, but it hasn&#x27;t been updated since 2014. (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Codecademy&#x2F;EventHub)<p>Has anyone seen anything like Eventhub, but is still maintained?
======
yolapa
You can look into [http://userjoy.co](http://userjoy.co). You can find the
details at
[https://github.com/savinay/userjoy](https://github.com/savinay/userjoy)

------
dangrossman
[https://github.com/snowplow/snowplow](https://github.com/snowplow/snowplow)

~~~
mygo
Snowplow seems good for collecting event-data. But what about the Dashboard UI
for analyzing Retention, Querying & Segmentation, Retroactive funnel analysis,
etc? Collecting the data is one thing but what makes something like mixpanel
great is the dashboard.

Is there a client you can put on top of snowplow that gets you the same
dashboard as mixpanel?

~~~
krmmalik
It's not open source but you could use Ms Power BI for visualising the data

------
vineet
It might be worth looking at: [http://piwik.org/](http://piwik.org/)

